
Staff should start work at 10am to avoid 'torture' of sleep deprivation - neverminder
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/03/12/staff-should-start-work-at-10am-to-avoid-torture-of-sleep-depriv/
======
dijit
As a night-owl, I'm aware of the pain I have to go through to wake up in the
morning and get into work.

Forcing the morning folk to stay at work later is not the solution, the
solution is to use async communication as much as possible and allow for that
where you can.

Most people can operate in silos, which is where the flexi-time idea comes
from, core hours to do meetings and the other time to sit and work.

Shame flexi-time isn't as popular where I work.

(core hours are 9-5, so you can do 8-5 or 9-6... not very flexible)

